# Breeding Gold Danios Question: HELP!



## Emilynchx (Jun 8, 2010)

So i just joined here! *w3

and i'm in the midst of breeding my gold danios (albino Zebra fish),

*my question is, do Danios have to be of a certain age or size to breed succesfully? *

i only got mine a week ago and they are a little over 2.2cm in length, are they of breeding age?  

I've already taken 1 fat female and 2 males from my 14L tank and put them in a breeding trap inside my 8L tank, but the breeding trap is quite small! only 15cm in length and 12cm high. So I don't want to leave them in there any longer than i need to!

any advice would be kindly apprieciated :3

:fish5:​


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The breeding trap will stress the fish out. Danios are egg scatterers and breeding does best if you have larger gravel and mosses in the tank for the eggs to drop to. They are also bad at eating eggs and fry so if you want to keep the fry its best not to have any fish in the tank with the eggs after they are dropped.


----------



## Emilynchx (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, i'll definatley use a larger area!
i've heard marbles will stop the parents from eating the eggs so i'll use those as i dont think i have any "large" gravel ¬.¬
also, what are mosses?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mosses are typically a water weed that is pretty neat and makes a great place for the fry to hide in and also they will eat any microscopic critters that grow in them.

This is one type of moss, moss is either tied to wood, rock, ornaments or just let float in the bottom of the tank.


----------

